# Trainer help....Can I have more then 1 trainer?



## MyHorsesLucyAndSonny (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok,so i have been taking lessons with a Natural Horsemanhsip based trainer. Even though i dont believe in natural horsemanship,ut i do like this trainer.

Ive taken a interest in SJ and my current trainer doesnt have any "jumps"(considering making some) but he does know SJ. 

Im looking into a SJ trainer,she has jumps etc. 

Can i have 2 trainers? or should i stick with one? I havent had any lessons with the SJ trainer im looking into,but ive had months with this other trainer. 

I could also ask for some jumps made,or make some for them.

Ok,opinions on what i should do?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I used to have 1 main trainer (or mentor, or 2nd mom, or whatever you choose to call her) along with 2 other trainers and occasional visiting trainers, clinicians and pony club trainers. The main thing was I was open in my communication so no one felt snubbed and we were able to have open discussions about different ideas.
As long as you don't make it seem like you are underminig 1 to train with the other, I see no issues with getting a diversity of training.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Personally if you are going to go with multiple trainers, I would have one consistent one, and then do an occasional lesson/clinics with others as it is great experience to gain different points of view on your riding. However, unless the trainers work together or are training you in very different disciplines, having multiple trainers give you lessons all the time can set you back since you may very well be getting pulled in a different direction by each one.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Sure but are their teachings going to conflict or confuse you or your horse? 

Ps. What kind of horsemanship do you believe in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

You can certainly have more than one trainer. I have one that I go to for dressage, and one that I go to for jumping. I also know two others that I sometimes go to for specific issues/problems that may come up.

Whether you want to have regular lessons with 2 trainers is a personal question. If you feel like you're progressing with your original trainer, but just want to learn something she doesn't teach (i.e. jumping) then it can make sense to go to a second trainer. If you feel like you've gotten all you can from the original trainer and the new trainer can keep you going along well on the flat as well as over jumps, then maybe you just switch trainers outright.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Depends on who they are. Do they do the same thing? Do they use the same methods?
If their methods conflict, you will be kind of stuck between the two, trying to figure out what to do. If they both do the same thing, why do you need both?

So, yes and no.

I have one rider that works with me on Eventing and works also with a barrel trailer (two different horses). It works just fine.

I had one years ago that tried to work with me and another Eventer. It was a disaster because the other one was terrible and every lesson we were working backward to undo what the other one had done and move forward with the horse. I walked away from that situation.

So there are a lot of variables. Depends on your situation.


----------

